
The Entrepreneurial Engineer: Genetic algorithms pioneer David Golberg's blog on professional skills for engineers - henning
http://entrepreneurialengineer.blogspot.com/
======
willarson
I really enjoyed the "Engineering for the 21st century" article. He has some
good guidelines to think about (thought a lot of his stuff seems based on
Mihalyi's Flow theory).

Some bits and pieces: engagement leads to wealth, write documents in a
Background-Premise-Roadmap format, create first--critize later, be realistic
in application of ideals, the obvious isn't easy, and practice practice
practice.

